# impression en WIFI avec la Freebox



## Coy26 (8 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour.
J'espere être sur la bonne section ?
Voila mon problème:j'ai à la maison 1 imprimante,2 PC + l' Imac,mon FAI est Free (il parait que j'ai tout compris ).

Branché en USB sur la Freebox j'ai un PC + l'imprimante (Canon MP 210 serie),le 2 em PC (celui de ma fille) est en réseau avec le WIFI et imprime sans problème ,l'Imac est au salon connecte lui aussi en WIFI à internet (jusque la pas de problème ),mais j'arrive pas à imprimer.

Je suis allé dans : pomme=>préférence système =>imprimante et fax =>onglet IP

Dans protocole j'ai choisi "HP jetdirect-socket".
Dans Adresse j'ai choisi "mafreebox.freebox.fr".
Dans imprimer via ,j'ai choisi mon imprimante qui était dans la liste du menu déroulant.
Je valide j'ai une boite de dialogue qui apparait et qui disparait aussitôt et mon imprimante ne s'installe pas.

Etant sur Mac depuis peu je ne sais pas comment résoudre ce problème (reconnaissance de l'imprimante pour imprimer en WIFI via la Freebox).
J'espere avoir été le plus clair possible.
@+


----------



## Coy26 (9 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour.

Suite du feuilleton qui a l'air de passionner le monde (SNIFF).
Petite progression j'ai réussi à installer le pilote de l'imprimante mais je n'arrive pas à imprimer?????
Dans la liste des taches de l'imprimante il y a marqué erreur 306 et vérifier que l'imprimante soit sous tension ,allumée et/ou bien connectée ;la dite imprimante est en fonction et elle imprime à partir du PC en WIFI:mouais: .
Maintenant je suis en panne d'idées .

@+


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Janvier 2011)

Coy26 a dit:


> Bonjour.
> 
> Suite du feuilleton qui a l'air de passionner le monde (SNIFF).



Le problème est que cette section iMac Intel n'est pas vraiment la plus pertinente pour y poster... 

Il s'agit d'un problème d'imprimante en réseau, donc de paramétrage d'un périphérique (voir là, si je ne me trompe : http://forums.macg.co/peripheriques-et-accessoires/). Ceux qui passent par ici jettent un coup d'oeil rapide, se disent "Tiens c'est pas la bonne section !" et vont voir ailleurs. Je ne suis pas comme ça, heureusement  :hein: ! C'est juste que j'ignore tout de la réponse. :rose:


----------



## Coy26 (9 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour.
Merci de s'intéresser au post,désolé pour l'erreur d'aiguillage ,mais étant nouveau je me suis tromper de section ,je m'en suis rendu compte en fouillant dans le forum.
je ne voudrais pas faire un doublon en repostant ce sujet dans la bonne section.
cordialement.


----------



## drs (9 Janvier 2011)

Deja tu ne peux pas imprimer sur une canon avec le driver hp jetdirect (hp pour hésiter packard)
Pour imprimer sur mon epson, j'ai du installer les drivers universels pour epson (gutenprint)

Il doit exister les mêmes pour canon.


----------



## Coy26 (10 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour.
Merci drs si en protocole je ne peux utiliser HP jet direct-socket que dois je utiliser?
LPD ou protocole d'impression IPP-IPP.
Le driver de mon imprimante apparait dans "imprimer via".
J'ai regardé les driver universel notamment la dernière version de gutenprint mon  imprimante n'était pas pris en charge;mais la j'avoues ma méconnaissance du monde Apple est-ce une mise à jour ou un programme complet?

@+


----------



## miaou (10 Janvier 2011)

tu as ça aussi qui peux t'aider 
http://forums.grenouille.com/index.php?showtopic=102673


----------



## Coy26 (10 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour.

Merci Miaou pour ce forum mais des que je veux ajouter mon imprimante sous CUPS il me demande une identification (pseudo + code) ,que je n'ai pas ,j'ai essayé de passer outre mais je peux pas ,et je suis tellement nul en "rosbif"  que je ne sais même pas ou m'inscrire.
@+


----------



## adrien95 (10 Janvier 2011)

j'avais pas mal de soucis reseau moi aussi et depuis que j'ai activer le filtrage mac tout es resolu


----------



## Coy26 (10 Janvier 2011)

Re.
Adrien 95 ça serait sympa d'expliquer comment on active ce filtre réseau sur Mac ;etant néophyte sur Mac cela m'arrangerais .
@+


----------



## adrien95 (10 Janvier 2011)

il faut aller dans ta page de gestion de ton modem/box et tu as un onglet wifi et filtrage mac 
moi pour ma box c est presenter comme ca


----------



## Invité (10 Janvier 2011)

J'avais essayé au début de la Fbx5, comme ça sans chercher vraiment.
Si tu cherche avec "freebox serveur d'impression mac" tu ne trouve rien de probant ?


----------



## Coy26 (12 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour.

Sur la page de reglage de mon FAI pas de filtrage MAC   ,la question reste entiere   .
Pour le dernier message du topic je retrouve les même sujets que j'ai vu lors de mes précédentes  
recherches  mais merci quand même .

@+


----------



## Invité (12 Janvier 2011)

Le filtrage par adresse mac est tout à fait possible dans l'interface :
https://subscribe.free.fr/login/login.pl

Internet
configurer mon routeur
Baux DHCP permanents:


----------



## miaou (12 Janvier 2011)

Coy26 a dit:


> Bonjour.
> 
> Merci Miaou pour ce forum mais des que je veux ajouter mon imprimante sous CUPS il me demande une identification (pseudo + code) ,que je n'ai pas ,j'ai essayé de passer outre mais je peux pas ,et je suis tellement nul en "rosbif"  que je ne sais même pas ou m'inscrire.
> @+



je suis désolé, mais je ne me souviens plus très bien de ce  que j'avais fait. après comme j'ai une imprimante WIFI je ne m'en suis plus servi
il y a ca aussi , mais à peu prés la même chose
http://www.freenews.fr/spip.php?article6750


----------



## DarKOrange (12 Janvier 2011)

Merci de poster dans les bons forums  On déplace


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Janvier 2011)

Coy26 a dit:


> Bonjour.
> 
> Sur la page de reglage de mon FAI pas de filtrage MAC



Non, dis plutôt que tu ne l'as pas trouvé, parce qu'il y figure bien. Chez Free, c'est dans la page de réglage du mode routeur, et c'est la section qui s'appelle "Baux DHCP permanents" (la dernière en bas) !


----------



## Coy26 (12 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour.

Pour Pascal 77 =>"Baux DHCP permanents" je l'ai bien vu dans mes pages de réglages sur le site de mon FAI mais faut deviner que c'est un filtrage Mac ; et que dois je faire avec ça et quelle valeur mettre ?

Pour Miaou=>Je connais car le PC de ma fille est configuré comme ça et imprime très bien en Wifi avec mon imprimante sur le serveur d'impression de la freebox  .

Par contre en fouillant dans le Mac j'ai découvert que la carte Airport avait une adresse IP différente de celle du Mac cela peut il jouer ?
@+


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Janvier 2011)

Coy26 a dit:


> Bonjour.
> 
> Pour Pascal 77 =>"Baux DHCP permanents" je l'ai bien vu dans mes pages de réglages sur le site de mon FAI mais faut deviner que c'est un filtrage Mac ; et que dois je faire avec ça et quelle valeur mettre ?



Ben tu n'as que deux choses à mettre (pour chaque machine) : son adresse MAC (forcément) et l'adresse IP non routable fixe que tu veux qu'il lui soit allouée, c'est du filtrage MAC classique !


----------



## Coy26 (13 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour.

Pour faire simple (parceque je ne suis pas un pro en informatique ) , sur la page réglage routeur de free  j'ai tout en bas de la page une rubrique qui s'appelle : Baux DHCP permanents ,juste en dessous j'ai des cases pour mettre une adresse IP du type 192.168.X.XX donc je met l'adresse IP de ma carte Airport , à coté j'ai adresse Mac et la je doit mettre un "code"  alphanumérique à 12 termes qui correspondrait à l'identifiant de la carte Airport que j'ai trouvé dans : menu pomme ==>préférence système ==>réseau ,(faut me dire si je me trompe ).

@+


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Janvier 2011)

Coy26 a dit:


> Bonjour.
> 
> Pour faire simple (parceque je ne suis pas un pro en informatique ) , sur la page réglage routeur de free  j'ai tout en bas de la page une rubrique qui s'appelle : Baux DHCP permanents ,juste en dessous j'ai des cases pour mettre une adresse IP du type 192.168.X.XX donc je met l'adresse IP de ma carte Airport , à coté j'ai adresse Mac et la je doit mettre un "code"  alphanumérique à 12 termes qui correspondrait à l'identifiant de la carte Airport que j'ai trouvé dans : menu pomme ==>préférence système ==>réseau ,(faut me dire si je me trompe ).
> 
> @+



Voilà, c'est ça, et ensuite, ton Mac aura toujours la même IP non routable (c'est à dire l'IP de ton réseau interne), ce qui est pratique, pour entre autres les redirections de ports, et complique un peu le travail de ceux qui voudraient se loguer discrètement, à l'insu de ton plein gré, sur ton réseau WiFi (à condition de ne pas laisser de plage IP ouverte).


----------



## Coy26 (14 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour.

C'est ce que j'ai fait mais j'arrive pas à imprimer .
Heu pour les redirection de port ça sert à quoi ?
ça correspond à quoi les ports 1234 et 4672 en udp et 4672 et 8080 en tcp ?

Parce que la ça dépasse de très loin mes compétence informatiques .
@+


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Janvier 2011)

Coy26 a dit:


> Bonjour.
> 
> C'est ce que j'ai fait mais j'arrive pas à imprimer .



Là, je ne peux pas t'en dire plus, désolé



Coy26 a dit:


> Heu pour les redirection de port ça sert à quoi ?



En principe, sur un réseau, on peut mettre plusieurs ordinateurs, lorsqu'une requête arrive de l'extérieur, elle arrive avec l'IP publique et un N° de port, la redirection des ports sert au routeur à savoir à quel ordi du réseau il doit envoyer la requête.



Coy26 a dit:


> ça correspond à quoi les ports 1234 et 4672 en udp et 4672 et 8080 en tcp ?



de mémoire, en gros, les ports UDP servent au dialogue entre les machines, et les TCP au transfert des données, il me semble, quant aux N° de ports que tu cites, ils me sont familiers (8080, c'est peut-être celui du http), mais je ne les connais pas par cur, je ne suis pas un spécialiste du réseau.


----------



## Coy26 (14 Janvier 2011)

Re.

Meme si ça m'arrange pas merci pour tes éclaircissements ,comme disait mon grand père "je me coucherais un peux moins con ce soir" .
Ceci dit le sujet reste toujours ouvert et je suis preneur de toute suggestions  ,car la j'en perd mon latin .

@+


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Janvier 2011)

Cela dit, tu peux toujours (en plus d'ici) aller faire un tour dans le sujet unique consacré à Free dans le forum "Internet et réseau", après tout, c'est dans ce forum qu'on trouve le plus de spécialistes du réseau !


----------

